
Sorry, Elon Musk: NASA says plans to terraform Mars won't work - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.cnet.com/news/sorry-elon-musk-nasa-says-plans-to-terraform-mars-wont-work/
======
PunchTornado
so what if NASA says it?

